# remote / hydraulic motor??



## govsux (Sep 3, 2006)

New on the board here thanks in advance to any help.

I have a early - 64 Ford 4000 with the gas 172 CID and the selec-to- speed trans. I need a new water well on my property. judging from my neighbors I will probably only need to drill about 40-60 feet. I am going to build a well rig and use the 3 point to move it around and hold it down and use the remote hydraulics to run a hydraulic motor that would turn the drill stem. I say use the remote hydraulics because when drilling a well you need a lot of water and I am thinking about using my ACE water pump off the back PTO so the drill will have to be turned by the remote hydraulics not the rear pto. HOWEVER all this is up in the air. I need to know from some experience on this forum that assuming I get a, 'power beyond' port in my hydraulics to run the motor, and my 3 point at the same time, how many GPM can I expect from this internal hydraulics that comes out of the remote under the seat? I am thinking about [ if this is feasible] running a line over to a separate single spool valve right on my rig. The hydraulic motor only needs to turn about 200 rpm [ I think ] but lots of torque say 2000 inch lbs or so [ I think ] anyway I'm just trying to research all this. If the remote doesn't have the hydraulic capacity I will have to buy a pump and run it off the pto and buy a mud pump for the well but I would sure like to have it all run off the 4000. It sure as heck has the ponies for it if I can just rig it up right [ I think ;} ] ANY thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum RK4000! Sounds like an interesting project. I'm not sure how much volumn your hydralic system puts out on your tractor though one of our local experts will stop by and help out on that. 

What size well are you digging? Around here most people go with a 4 - 5" well casing though I have seen bigger if they are using it for a WaterFurnace (Geothermal). Most well digging rigs seem to run a huge engine to power the drill and pumps. 

Have you checked a website that sells drilling rigs for homeowners? I looked at this one by these guys: Rock Master 

Even their smaller ones used 6.5 hp engines with 30:1 gear reduction. If my math isn't messed up too much that gives a huge amount of power at the drill. For around $2k they give you the complete package including mud pump. I'm not selling their stuff but that doesn't seem too bad to me. 

Andy


----------



## govsux (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Welcome to the Tractor Forum RK4000! Sounds like an interesting project. I'm not sure how much volumn your hydralic system puts out on your tractor though one of our local experts will stop by and help out on that.
> 
> What size well are you digging? Around here most people go with a 4 - 5" well casing though I have seen bigger if they are using it for a WaterFurnace (Geothermal). Most well digging rigs seem to run a huge engine to power the drill and pumps.
> ...


Hi thanks for the reply.

Probably go with 5-6 inch casing. Yea I have looked around a lot at those and other smaller rigs. For days in fact. ha The smallest rigs are pretty lame and I'd hate to see what happens if when they hit a rock or tough clay. I think I can build one that resembles ones you see for closer to 5 grand for around 2 or less and being as I'm an fool who never learns I gonna try and make one myself. ha Actually I have a decent welder and good friend of mine has a machine shop plus I have the tractor and a few other components already so what the heck. I did find out my Ford has about 4 GPM. I am still trying to find out if that's enough but my gut feeling it's not enough volume but I'm not sure yet. Do they make a PTO extension shaft that allows two things on there at once? this way I could use my water pump AND see about getting a 540 rpm PTO Hydraulic pump and run the bit with that.
Thanks


----------



## ADJ3344 (Jun 22, 2012)

Im fixing to build one also, My MF tractor has a front end loader with a aux pump mounted on front for the front end loader. ive tapped into it and put a spool valve from tractor supply on it for rear hyd. connections. you are correct about the water pressure you will need to help drill and remove the mud from the hole. im thinking about building mine on skids so i can pull it with the tractor, load it on a trailer or truck. also the skids will be a leveling device for drilling straight. I have a pond near by so i think i will just rent a trailer mounted pump while im drilling. the hyd. motor will need valves so you can reverse the motor to screw the joints together and take them apart. im thinking of a I-beam for the mast with a trolley to mount the motor to. seems like an easy way togo.


----------

